# holla



## Teal (Jan 10, 2007)

holla all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





how u doin?

a great friend referred me to this forum..soon as she discovered im obsessed with MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm should i mention her name? or let her show up?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 11, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## juli (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teal* 

 
_holla all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how u doin?

a great friend referred me to this forum..soon as she discovered im obsessed with MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm should i mention her name? or let her show up?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

















 ey up

is this friend gowjus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 welcome to the loony bin Teal ar kid


----------



## Teal (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_

















 ey up

is this friend gowjus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 welcome to the loony bin Teal ar kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


lool heyyy philosopher..

u sent that stuff out yet? of course this friends gowwjus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey wikd site by the way..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps, thanks to all thos who have welcomed me


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teal* 

 
_lool heyyy philosopher..

u sent that stuff out yet? of course this friends gowwjus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey wikd site by the way..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps, thanks to all thos who have welcomed me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
im so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i finished work ridiculously late and the PO was closed by then, tomorrow inshallah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arent these smileys great?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 12, 2007)

holla!!!!!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 12, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_im so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i finished work ridiculously late and the PO was closed by then, tomorrow inshallah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arent these smileys great? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ohmigooodd thank you sooo much

lol i just got the glissade msf today..and my father was like here ya post. i opened it and i saw ure likkle note and mann i was smiling my teeth bared
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i owe you one man.
yup these smileys are just way cool


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 13, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Dawn (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Teal (Jan 16, 2007)

thanx ya all..cor im lovin this site badd!


----------



## duyduck (Jan 16, 2007)

Ur not the only one.  Welcome.


----------

